# Carshare, Ride Valencia to Madrid ?



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

Need to travel with my dog from Valencia to Madrid on July 28. Train, as far as I can tell, will not allow dog. Dog is medium sized:40 lbs. 
Wondering what anybody knows about Sharing a car or van? Where to find a deal like that? 

Dog is very well behaved and use to traveling by car.

Thanks for any help.

Marty (and Maddie)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> Need to travel with my dog from Valencia to Madrid on July 28. Train, as far as I can tell, will not allow dog. Dog is medium sized:40 lbs.
> Wondering what anybody knows about Sharing a car or van? Where to find a deal like that?
> 
> Dog is very well behaved and use to traveling by car.
> ...


actually RENFE do allow dogs on trains..........Viajar con Animales

so you don't need to advertise now....................and I don't have to tell you off for it, since it's against forum rules


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

have to be under 6 Kg.
What's against Forum rulesViajar con Animales


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> have to be under 6 Kg.
> What's against Forum rulesViajar con Animales


oh - a bigger dog then................I didn't notice that bit in your original post - sorry

advertising of any kind is against forum rules - so you can't advertise for a car share..........


in my town we have a carpool facebook group for airport/shopping trips & so on

maybe there's something like that where you live?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> advertising of any kind is against forum rules - so you can't advertise for a car share..........


This is a one time occasion by the looks of it and surely can't be classed as advertisement. The OP could even rephrase it a bit. It's good to clamp down on advertisement, otherwise the forums would run over, but this kind of post is anything but imho.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much: xabiachica.

Still no ride or idea. But thank you so much


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> Thank you so much: xabiachica.
> 
> Still no ride or idea. But thank you so much


your post is still here

people know you need a ride


they can always PM you for more details

what about my facebook suggestion? - our local group got 100s of members within the first 48 hours & people are helping each other out every day

if teher isn't already one in your area, perhaps you caould start one?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> This is a one time occasion by the looks of it and surely can't be classed as advertisement. The OP could even rephrase it a bit. It's good to clamp down on advertisement, otherwise the forums would run over, but this kind of post is anything but imho.


I already rephrased it so that everyone knows what is needed - but without it being a straightforward ad


:focus: so if anyone can help, please PM the OP for more details............


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

xabiachica

Yes, but what would it be called? I'm searching now. 

Marty (and maddie)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> xabiachica
> 
> Yes, but what would it be called? I'm searching now.
> 
> Marty (and maddie)


ours is called _javea carpool_ or something like that...
try putting the name of your town/province & 'carpool' or 'carshare' into the facebook search


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

xabiachica;


I'm trying to think it through: 

* If I can pay 50 euros (around the price of a train ticket, I think: Valencia to Madrid)

* Is that any kind of good money for someone making a trip: Valencia to Madrid?

* Like: what does gas and such cost for such a trip?

* What else can I get for 50 euros: Valencia to Madrid - with a dog?

* Are there private hires that this money would be interesting to?

Marty ( nd Maddie)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> xabiachica;
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think it through:
> ...


well ViaMichelin directions for Valencia - - Madrid : the best online route directions reckons the drive would cost a bit over 30€

as to the rest.......I have no idea


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

xabiachica;

So, someone saves themselves about 30 euros, and gets to keep 20 euros. I guess that's pretty good for someone.

I have to find the language to find someone on the various 'Anuncio' sites that is offering car rides - a kind of 'car service.' 

Would think that - that might be something that people are doing to make money - because of the economy.

Marty


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> xabiachica;
> 
> So, someone saves themselves about 30 euros, and gets to keep 20 euros. I guess that's pretty good for someone.
> 
> ...


the problem is, if they are advertising to do the trip to make money & they aren't licensed & insured taxis, they are breaking the law


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

xabiachica


Maybe I'll ask friends, friends of friends. I have to figure out if it is worth it for someone. 
In my case, it's family switching places. I go with my dog Maddie up to Madrid, and my brother & wife come down here for vacation. Then after a week or so, we switch back. 
So: how much is 3X a train ticket: let's say around 50 euros each. A person has a car; total 60 euros in gas (30 one, 30 the other); 3 X 50 = 150 fifty euros ... minus 60 euros for gas = 90 euros in pocket for the friend for 7 or 8 hours work. 

I'll have to keep thinking it through.

Marty (and Maddie)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> xabiachica
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll ask friends, friends of friends. I have to figure out if it is worth it for someone.
> ...


that might well be the only way - that is essentially how our carpool group started - friends asking around if anyone was going to the airport or wherever with spare seats

a lot of us around here have OHs who commute, or lots of family visiting all the time & cars were going back & forth with empty seats - & you'd bump into someone you knew & realise that you could have all got in one car

no-one makes any money out of it though - literally just share costs or do it on a 'I take your OH on saturday & you pick my cousins up next week when you pick your OH up again'


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I am surprised at the weight limit imposed by RENFE, I say surprised because if you look at the poster advertising such it shows a blooming great big boxer. 

There is always the option of car hire. But if this is too expensive I do know there is a company who will transport animals around Spain but not humans. However, I cannot vouch for them and in truth am not sure about their name. However, it is something like Dogs by post. (sounds scary and I do understand if you baulk at the idea).

If your dog is 40 kilos in weight I would suggest you go down to your local train station and ask them if your dog is muzzled and under control if there is no way you could travel up to Madrid. (I mention the muzzle because at that weight she must be muzzled by law as Spain considers a dog of that size to be a dangerous dog, I know, I know, you can have a pomeranian handbag and it be more dangerous than most big dogs but this is their limited view of things and what they say goes).

Otherwise, will cousin not look after Maddie whilst he is down here and you up there?

Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

JoCatalunya


Thank you. 

Oh, My dog Maddie is only 40 POUNDS not kilos. Medium to small. I found in getting her over here from the States a year ago: that anyone official: airlines, veterinarians, customs ... and here (probably) the train people have no idea what the actual rules are.. 
Many times, the problem is that the rule got lost in the translation to the webpage - the code writer designer... on & on the ignorance goes.. 
Had I listened to the Vet in The States , she would have been quarantined for 6 months - I explained that that was only for islands - like England.. not for USA or Europe, places that have kept rabies out... not big land masses where there already is rabies. Idiot actually thanked me for explaining it to him.
So, who knows... Yes: maybe I'll walk her over there. Problem is, whoever I talk to there will also not really have any idea. They will, typically, confidently state something that may or may not be true... Hilariously sad.


----------

